
Show HN: Simple Group Email Discussion Lists - bry
https://discuss.email
======
doomrobo
Nice! I like the idea of using existing protocols to build something more
usable for large groups. How does this compare to TopicBox?
[https://www.topicbox.com/](https://www.topicbox.com/)

~~~
bry
Thanks for taking a look and pointing me to TopicBox! There are some overlaps
(team collaboration based on email), but I think that's ok. There is plenty of
room for improvement in this area. My focus has been on simplicity. I don't
think we need to re-invent the listserv concept necessarily - but I do see a
huge opportunity to make group email discussion lists (mailing lists) much
more streamlined, simple, and intuitive.

Making group collaboration easier seems like a win no matter what.

